# iPhone / iPad Users needed to test new mobile version of MHF



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

If you fancy using MHF easier when mobile and you are an iPhone / iPad user then head over to AppStore and download the app "TouchBB Lite"

http://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/touchbb-lite/id332458253?mt=8

Its free (not one of mine) but I have added the code for PhpBB2 and spent lots of time today customizing it to work with our framework  They also do a paid for £0.69 app which isn't ad supported if you don't like them at the footer 

It doesn't fully work (as you would expect) 

The adding of attachments to posts doesn't appear to work but apart from that it seems ok now

Need a larger group to hammer it now 

Once installed, go to the accounts page (the gear wheel bottom right) and add a forum

enter the following for forum url:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums

and your own username and password in the boxes provided

Please have a go and report any errors / issues on this thread


----------



## mmck28 (Nov 22, 2010)

Just downloaded the App, looks good

Tried to reply to your message using the App but it couldn't find the server.
Don't know if this is an issue at my end or not...


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

ok will look into that, have you been able to access PMs, search, create new posts ?


----------



## mmck28 (Nov 22, 2010)

PM should be on its way to you...

Can't seem to be able to create new posts yet...

Mark


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

got your pm ok 

What happens when you try and create a new post ?


----------



## mmck28 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi nukeadmin

I have worked out how to create new topic. You have to pick the appropriate forum first then create it

There should be a test topic in motorhome chitchat which I have created-feel free to delete...


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just playing with it now. I can read stuff but when I reply from the iphone I get the message the server could not be reached please check your internet connection and try again.

I only have a crappy 2g connection but it must be working as I can read stuff.

I had similar messages adding the forum. Maybe its my phone. I will try wifi

EDIT: nah still doesnt work


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Downloaded app lite will try later


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Setup a new wifi hotspot and full signal but still getting the same message when trying to reply.

Can read everything ok though


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

I think I might be being a bit dim this evening. Downloaded the free app onto the phone. Put in the server details. All came up ok. Can read all the threads and posts. 

However, don't seem to be able to post replies. Within a thread the only clickable thing on the page (if only a one page thread) is the time stamp which brings up a Post Message screen. Write a reply message here and when posted it appears at the bottom of the thread. 

Move away from the thread and then back again and the message I just posted has disappeared. 

I would have thought there would be a Post Reply button or something though. Clicking the time stamp to post a reply doesn't seem right.

This is on an Iphone.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

All I see when I access this thread or any thread on the iPhone at the top right is an arrow which appears to be the reply button and when you press it you can enter your reply but when I then press send it fails with the message I posted earlier.

I managed to do a new topic though with it in TEST section and that worked so it seems I cant reply to anything. Connection is ok now as well.


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

Just checked again (I'm posting these replies on the pc) but dont have anything in the top right unless the thread is more than one page and then I get something like an eye icon.

By the sounds of it I'm not getting all controls showing up.

Will try again in the morning.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Tried to log on but came up with restricted access.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I have just typed everything in three times over and each time I get

TouchBB can't connect to this forum. The Forum URL is case sensitive. Is the add-on script installed for this forum? See our support forums for more help.

OK

should just say this is on a wifi connected iPad2


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> I have just typed everything in three times over and each time I get
> 
> TouchBB can't connect to this forum. The Forum URL is case sensitive. Is the add-on script installed for this forum? See our support forums for more help.
> 
> ...


Hi, I did that and found out the word forum is Forum. The only capital letter.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

sallytrafic said:


> I have just typed everything in three times over and each time I get
> 
> TouchBB can't connect to this forum. The Forum URL is case sensitive. Is the add-on script installed for this forum? See our support forums for more help.
> 
> ...


Is this when you try and add the forum URL 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums

If so I had the same problem. Did you put a capital F for forum (last bit of the URL)?

I did that and it worked.


----------



## dipper17 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi

Connected OK to the server and can read messages so far. Tried to reply to barryd's test, but it tells me I am not connected to the internet. I am trying to connect with an iPad 2 on the home wifi connection to broadband.

Like the look of the app.

Cheers

Michael


----------



## hiddenseven (Jul 19, 2008)

BwB said:


> Move away from the thread and then back again and the message I just posted has disappeared.


I posted ok from ipad but posting then disappeared?? 

Will try again (posted on PC)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

dipper17 said:


> Hi
> 
> Connected OK to the server and can read messages so far. Tried to reply to barryd's test, but it tells me I am not connected to the internet. I am trying to connect with an iPad 2 on the home wifi connection to broadband.
> 
> ...


Good! Not just me then.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I typed it exactly as shown with a F 

I think the problem lies with the wifi connection

I can't browse the directory or access the support forum either


----------



## hiddenseven (Jul 19, 2008)

dipper17 said:


> Hi
> 
> Connected OK to the server and can read messages so far. Tried to reply to barryd's test, but it tells me I am not connected to the internet. I am trying to connect with an iPad 2 on the home wifi connection to broadband.
> 
> ...


2nd attempt failed..for the same reasons as stated by Michael


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Well thought I had cracked it. But no

Here's what it shows here. But not on site

sallytraficToday 22:33
I typed it exactly as shown with a F 

I think the problem lies with the wifi connection

I can't browse the directory or access the support forum either
carol
Well message from iPhone. Would like to be able to see unread posts. 
carol
Weird got same message as all of you but message is showing at bottom of list. Has anyone else got it?

Carol

So can post but it obviously isn't arriving with you

This is on iPhone 4 on home network wifi

Carol


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Forgot to say I paid 69p for upgrade

Carol


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

posted twice on the mobile version and they show for me on the iphone but not on the big screen yet, will keep playing.

Martin 

VanFlair


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

ok thanks for all the feedback, i have been looking and making code changes as I only get half the picture as the app is out of my control which makes it really hard to diagnose

It seems the reading of posts works, the posting of new posts works, the forum index and all those bits are ok

but the replying to a post just doesn't work at all !

Still looking into it


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nukeadmin said:


> ok thanks for all the feedback, i have been looking and making code changes as I only get half the picture as the app is out of my control which makes it really hard to diagnose
> 
> It seems the reading of posts works, the posting of new posts works, the forum index and all those bits are ok
> 
> ...


Thanks, lets hope you get it working. I presume this route is a lot less trouble (and expense) than developing our own MHF app?

I was experimenting today with Opera Mini browser on the iPhone and the mobile version of MHF. Its much better, faster and clearer than looking at it in Safari. Just a tip for any iphone users that browse the net. Its free as well.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Just tried to post Dave with the touchbb app from iPad at home, I can read posts but still cannot reply. 

Carol


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

nukeadmin said:


> It seems the reading of posts works, the posting of new posts works, the forum index and all those bits are ok


Not for me but as said before I only have a wifi connection


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

should work on Wifi Frank as the method of connection makes no difference

So is anything working for you at all on the app ?


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Not posting in a reply to post, you can type in your reply and send. But it never arrives

This is typed on iPad on mobile version with home network wifi

Carol


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

carol said:


> Not posting in a reply to post, you can type in your reply and send. But it never arrives
> 
> This is typed on iPad on mobile version with home network wifi
> 
> Carol


Same here.

Mike


----------



## t9sus4 (Nov 13, 2011)

Is there any particular reason why you chose this app over Tapatalk? Just wondering, like. I really appreciate the trouble you go to, I'm about to go on a 7 months trip in my new van, so a mobile app is exactly what I've been hoping for to keep in touch and pick your collective brains.


----------



## t9sus4 (Nov 13, 2011)

Nope, two posting attempts from iPhone 4 via home WiFi have failed, due to the "problems connecting to the server" issue. There's still a problem. Seeing that I can't connect to the app's own "Support Forum", I reckon the problems may well be on the app side of things, not yours.

(Did I mention Tapatalk?  )


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Can post ok on other forums so I would suggest that the problem is still on MHF. It appears to be how MHF is interacting with TouchBB


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

*New app*

Hi
Just trying this out, not sure what to look for but after it telling me that it could not connect to sever for about a hour it suddenly started to work. I can not see this topic on the main page but have opened the forum as normal to send this. I seem to be able to do most things I have tried so far, will keep experimenting

Paul


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> I typed it exactly as shown with a F
> 
> I think the problem lies with the wifi connection
> 
> I can't browse the directory or access the support forum either


Ok an update

It works on my iPad when connected via a MiFi on 3mobile but still doesn't work on my home wifi. (Plusnet) I don't get past the add new forum at home.

Even finding some threads is difficult I still haven't found this one! and navigating a long thread is a pain. Why didn't you go for tapatalk? I regularly use tapatalk for stargazerslounge which is a very big forum.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I have now found this thread and added two test messages using touchbb lite but as you can see they have not arrived I get the server could not be reached error message which is clearly a nonsense as I am viewing through the server. I reckon purely guesswork that it's a timing thing MHF has always seemed very intolerant of poor Latency.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Nuke. Do you think you can respond to these questions, as none of us can seem to use it

Carol


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I dont think its a timing issue Frank,



> Why didn't you go for tapatalk


Tapatalk nor Forumrunner or any other of the forum type apps support phpbb2.X forums or derivatives unfortunately


----------



## JohnWebb (May 1, 2005)

Shame not an android version. Mind you ok on my tablet on normal website so why bother?


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

It's got to be something simple we can all read the forum just can't add/write to posts. 
That suggests an authorising issue although didn't someone say they could raise new topics?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

pete4x4 said:


> It's got to be something simple we can all read the forum just can't add/write to posts.
> That suggests an authorising issue although didn't someone say they could raise new topics?


Yes I managed to start a new test topiic early in the thread.

Gave up though for now until its sorted.

To be honest I find using Opera Mini browser on the iPhone with the mobile version of facts thats been available for ages works fine. I even use it in the gym to pass the time!

A good app would be better though but the mobile version is fast.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

well after being jogged into action sat down and rethought this app

and lo and behold after lots of head scratching and testing I think i have coded it in now 

so any iphone users go and download the app (its free) and let me know if it works ok now


----------



## mmck28 (Nov 22, 2010)

Testing a reply from the App

Be delighted if this works as a great App

Thanks

Mark


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Well i'll be damned, nice one


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Well seems to be working  thank god for that we have a mobile version of MHF available in another format but now all the Android phone users will be complaining lol


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Yup, complaining now. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol Bob I have lost track of what phone you have nowadays 
seem to buy and sell them at a whim


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Err you are right Dave. Still have my Galaxy S2 ( android )   

I am one of the brigade of must have. I buy it, try it, dislike it, and sell it. Not always at a loss though. :lol: :lol:


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

I have been reading the forum for some time using touchbb. 

This reply from my iPhone


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

trevd01 said:


> I have been reading the for for some time using touchbb.
> 
> This reply from my iPhone


What's a for for Trevor


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

As you can see I can now post from touchbb from my iPhone. 

Well done nuke for putting in the code


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Blobsta said:


> trevd01 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been reading the for for some time using touchbb.
> ...


"forum for"

fat fingers on my iPhone!


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

trevd01 said:


> Blobsta said:
> 
> 
> > trevd01 said:
> ...


Same club as me Trevor. Seriously fat fingers syndrome. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I bought the paid version earlier in year but couldn't post from it so am trying it again now. We shall see if it works now

Carol


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Looks like it worked here can someone let me know pls


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

all works Carol


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Dave at last it works. Pennies not wasted after all

I must give you a ring as I have a few questions re fitting kit by you as opposed to the dealer.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Just downloaded and getting to know it. Very good. Just trying a reply


----------

